# Columbus Fishing Expo?



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just wondering if their going to do any type of expo... live or otherwise.


----------



## bucksenator (Jan 9, 2019)

They’re having a virtual expo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisMele (Feb 2, 2020)

Columbusfishingexpo.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I’ve seen that add but when I go a little further in the top left it says canceled due to COVID. The speakers for 2021 says to be announced. Just wondering as it’s coming up fairly soon.
Thanks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I read in the Columbus Dispatch that it was canceled. However there was no mention of a virtual expo. Fishslim would probably be the one to ask as he is an annual speaker.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

No new Grandt rod this year or hand-painted cranks I’ll either never use or use once and lose.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Gottagofishn said:


> I’ve seen that add but when I go a little further in the top left it says canceled due to COVID. The speakers for 2021 says to be announced. Just wondering as it’s coming up fairly soon.
> Thanks


It says "live" expo cancelled.
They are selling tickets on their website for the virtual version.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> No new Grandt rod this year or hand-painted cranks I’ll either never use or use once and lose.


Funny you would mention Grandt rods... I bought one 25-30 years ago (heavy power) that I still use once a year for cats. I bought it and another $900 worth of tackle for a fly-in Canadian trip thinking I would need the heavy rod for pike. Turned out we used our med spinning rods and jigs for everything. We ended up using one of everything we bought to catch fish to justify the purchases... the fish would hit literally anything.
Lake Savant.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bought three of those Gandt... not a fan of any one of them. Did buy two rods made by Wicked Styx last year and they rock.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone know when they are going to show who the list of speakers are , or a schedule for the virtual event?
----break----
Never mind found it after I posted this on the expo website.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmm when I go to a list of speakers it’s from 2020.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Let me look see what is up. I had a heart attack last Friday and doing well. Just still recovering and have not done much. 
Feb 13th an 14th
Saturday 9 a.m I will be the guinea pig lol to be thr first online speaker. 
Still working on it and the ins an outs of how it works.
Will be talking on Cold water Dead sticking for Saugeye. And High water column Swimbaits in the cold water. 

Will be spots to click to go to vendors that will have there online booths with specials. I will get back soon and try to have more details. 
I have 45 minutes for seminar and if able to see questions sent in will do about 20 minutes of that. So any questions on particular presentation or baits or conditions type the up. 

If there ends up being alot more questions to answer. I am thinking of setting up a zoom meeting and answer more from there.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Good Lord... Thank God you’re O.K. 
I wouldn’t worry too much about the seminar... there will be one next year. Just take it easy, we still have more to learn from you.
Al


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Good to hear you’re doing well fishslim!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Take it easy Fishslim, your health comes first. Glad to hear you are getting better.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

dcool said:


> Take it easy Fishslim, your health comes first. Glad to hear you are getting better.


Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery! Miss your posts and fish pictures!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Gottagofishn said:


> Hmmm when I go to a list of speakers it’s from 2020.


What site are you clicking from? Is that the website or off Facebook? 

I went to Facebook that I have shared and nothing comes up on speakers schedu


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well got with David and he showed me what was up. It is there just kinda hidden lol. 


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3810556622370414&id=100002483419070


You go to site I posted and hit speakers and Exhibitors an then it with bring up another spot you will see buy tickets 5.00 there is a grey colored bar above that 5.00 slid up a little bit and rest of that grey bar shows up. It says About on left and a arrow on right tap arrow and you will have the list of things you can look at. Speaker and Exhibitors and more there. 

Hope to have you listen to my seminar and jump over after to Big Joshy booth. Will be there helping out and can answer questions from there when we go live at certain times during day. 
More info on that coming. Tight lines


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am glad you are ok Troy - Continued Prayers on your recovery!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

High water column Swimbaits in the cold water?? 

This sounds like pretty bizzare thinking. Very interested to hear the logic and your experience w/this 

Hope you are feeling better Troy!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> High water column Swimbaits in the cold water??
> 
> This sounds like pretty bizzare thinking. Very interested to hear the logic and your experience w/this
> 
> Hope you are feeling better Troy!


Troy scared them all off the bottom. 🤪


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

fishslim said:


> Well got with David and he showed me what was up. It is there just kinda hidden lol.
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3810556622370414&id=100002483419070
> ...



Troy, you were excellent today...
Thanks!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Gottagofishn said:


> Troy, you were excellent today...
> Thanks!


Thank you was wondering at first if was going to happen. But minutes before starting time. A new link worked and even though the power point did not get to load up. I prepared for that and brought most of my lures and tuning items with me. 

Enjoyed it and am going to look at setting up a few zoom or FaceTime sessions on things or just a question an answer part. I enjoy the questions. Thanks all who attended an if you bought a ticket or am purchasing one tomorrow you can go to the lobby area and hit stage and list of up coming speakers will show. But there is also a button for previous. Hit that and you can watch the seminar that was recorded. Thanks again be safe out there.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I watched, or tried to watch a couple other seminars... yeow.... looks like the organizers really weren’t very well prepared for the technical aspects. The speaker’s weren’t able to log on and weren’t terribly prepared. Hopefully today went better.
Once again thank you for doing a great job! And yes, I did learn from your presentation.
Al


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Gottagofishn said:


> I watched, or tried to watch a couple other seminars... yeow.... looks like the organizers really weren’t very well prepared for the technical aspects. The speaker’s weren’t able to log on and weren’t terribly prepared. Hopefully today went better.
> Once again thank you for doing a great job! And yes, I did learn from your presentation.
> Al


There were some presenters who did great with the virtual format. Several others struggled pretty significantly with technical issues. It seemed like guys who were trying to log on with their phones werent having much luck. Either way, it was enjoyable all things considered. 

As far as the "booths", the virtual expo definitely saved me some money! I bought some of the show special Joshy's and restocked a couple colors while I was at it. Other than that, I didnt buy anything. One of my favorite booths this year was the ODNR. They had some really cool data-driven resources on there about walleye and perch populations, etc.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

ehh was bothered by the lag. Seemed that the recorded seminars had less notice lag issues. Deals at the "booths" not enough to make me purchase anything.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Did anyone finish high enough up the "leaderboard" to earn a prize? I finished 20th and was supposed to win a FishUSA gift card. Once the expo ended I never heard anything. Wasnt sure if anyone had received anything or not?


----------



## rogerb65 (Feb 17, 2021)

ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> Did anyone finish high enough up the "leaderboard" to earn a prize? I finished 20th and was supposed to win a FishUSA gift card. Once the expo ended I never heard anything. Wasnt sure if anyone had received anything or not?


I got an email, came in 6th gave my address supposed to be mailing me a thorn bros. gift card. good luck


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes, I finished in 15th. I got the e-mail, but it ended up in my junk folder.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Recordings are still available.. Which I think is great.


----------



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

bucksenator said:


> They’re having a virtual expo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since it is a virtual expo I sent them a virtual check for the seminars. I did not get a reply, virtual or otherwise!


----------

